
MIT's “Digital Currency Initiative” New Website - dorfsmay
https://dci.mit.edu/
======
dorfsmay
I think a lot of sites could learn from how they do their newsletter
subscription, an non-invasive part of the site rather than a pop up window
preventing me to use the site until I close it.

